# ISO the perfect, quasi-portable shelter, not sail.



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm looking for something for our pasture that maybe just gets moved every few weeks. This is for sheep and goats. We rotate through pastures and don't have a barn.

I love how these borderland shelters look but can't find anything like this stateside:
https://www.outpostbuildings.co.nz/shop/livestock-shelters?cat=00317.html

Tarps are so expensive, don't last long, and the lightness contributes to flying on windy days. We have a very heavy hoop coop that has blown over a few times this year. I'd rather have something that requires a machine to move than something that keeps me worrying day and night about the levity on gusty days.

Any ideas for me?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

@Damfino has large round shelters that multiple goats can get into.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

https://polydome.com/calf-huts/


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

What is the shelter for? do you lock them up? how many animals? what are you currently using. PICTURES please


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Like I said, I want something heavy that won't blow. I'm not a fan of the big plastic polydomes for a few reasons, and I'm sure my sheep would like them even less. We're using the heavy hoop coop now. We don't lock them up; they just need shelter from weather.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

are you able to build wind/rain roofed shelters in key areas which would service more than one pasture.
http://bmbarns.com/products/pasture-shelters/ 
this has some pictures to give you an idea of what i am talking about. It does not need to be made of metal.
this also has pictures 
http://www.westwindshelters.com/

can you give more information?
how many animals do you have?
are you wanting to buy something or make something yourself?


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

We'd probably locate it centrally within a 4.5 acre pasture that we subdivide- so we could rotate kind of radially around it. It feels so much more flexible and useful to be able to move it though.

I don't think we can pay to have something built but I really don't want to design and source it all from scratch...a kit or a reliable plan could be good. I really just like those shelters from NZ aesthetically and functionally. 

Herds are small right now. We have a dozen sheep and 6 goats. We won't get too much bigger than that (but I'd love a donkey!).


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can anchor cattle panels in an arch with t posts and use heavy duty tarps stretched over them. I have one like that that's stood up to 70mph winds.you can make it as big or as small as you want. I did add a back pony wall with plywood but it's not needed I've used just the arches with the supports with great success. Just make sure the ends of the base boards stick out far enough to pound t posts in next to the front and back.
I used this as a guide for the framing it's worked great!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

We have a hoop coop now but even the pricey heavy duty tarps aren't durable enough. It's been less than a year of use and they are wearing away. Ours is on heavy framing and it still blows over. We're looking for something without tarps or worry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about a wooden structure on skids? Then you just move it with a tractor.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

after looking at that website you suggested. the price they are asking is way out of proportion. The list of items are some 2x4, plywood, corrugated roofing, and some skids. this is for the smaller one.
If you are able to make it yourself id suggest doing this. Or hiring someone to build it for you.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Island Milker said:


> after looking at that website you suggested. the price they are asking is way out of proportion. The list of items are some 2x4, plywood, corrugated roofing, and some skids. this is for the smaller one.
> If you are able to make it yourself id suggest doing this. Or hiring someone to build it for you.


Well, I never intended to buy this since it's in NZ, so the price and currency conversion rates really don't matter. It's the style that works for our intended use and climate. 
Here's another similar one, but with steel framing, that would be even better: http://www.jonesfarmsupplies.com/site/livestock-shelters.html
Again, though, they are not in US.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We have two garages similar to those. Not as heavy framework.
Driving around up there you have probably passed some place with a carport cover for sale. Stop in and check it out,they usually have a brochure from the people who make and build them. If you have a roofer in your area that you can call about where he gets his metal roofing, that place will probably have a list of builders for you.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a polydome too and love it!!!!!! The goats love it too. I can move it around myself without too much effort. I’ve never had it blow away or move even during the latest “bomb cyclone blizzard” we just had this year. The only time it gets a little hard to move is when I have filled it with straw and then I have to get it up over all of the wet straw.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

If you have a tractor what about a wooden house? Hubby made one for our bucks and he has really good tow straps that he uses to carry it on the forks. He used solid wood for the frame and almost like a beadboard for the walls and tin for the roof. We also repurposed an old aluminum shed for our chicken tractor for the meaties. It is on an old trailer he picked up for cheap. So it just gets pulls like some green acres life lol!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone!

I like those corrugated metal domed huts too (like half a cylinder laid on it's side)...not sure of anyone around making those.

We have a low A-frame we built for chickens that has lasted so well. Anything with wood framing and tarps just doesn't work well- dragging over bumps and withstanding wind. Our sheep don't like to be closed up they wouldn't go in a polydome, I have no doubt that it would take flight, and I just don't want an enormous piece of plastic. Glad they work well for some! (We found a dogloo on the curb which is nice for a doe and babies sometimes). 

Metal framing, with a single type or continuous siding and roofing seems to be the end goal here. I like things to be visually simple and durable.


----------

